# Our Entire Forum Will Be Closed



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

My fellow moderators and the administrators are saying they will close down this forum without notice if those who are trolling and those discussing football do not stop IMMEDEATELY.

This forum is meant to discuss stadium/arena architecture and that ALONE. Any discussion about teams will be instantly deleted. Discussion related to the olympics or related general sports will be permitted. Any users who do not abide by these rules will be banned indefinately.

Thank you


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

come on guys. Things are getting out of hand here.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants (Oct 4, 2005)

we all know who these trolls are.If people just ignored them,and not get into arguements with them by repsonding to their deliberatley inflamatory posts,it wouldn't have come to this


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

No comment


----------



## jim_ozora (Feb 28, 2005)

no comment... :sleepy:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

This is why I ask for a sport section


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

SUPPORT A SPORTS SECTION HERE 


To close this section is to let the trolls win.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

asohn said:


> My fellow moderators and the administrators are saying they will close down this forum without notice if those who are trolling and those discussing football do not stop IMMEDEATELY.
> 
> This forum is meant to discuss stadium/arena architecture and that ALONE. Any discussion about teams will be instantly deleted. Discussion related to the olympics or related general sports will be permitted. Any users who do not abide by these rules will be banned indefinately.
> 
> Thank you


Unfortunately I doubt the trolls care if this places is closed, there here to get as much attension as they can not to discuss stadiums.


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

Can't we just ban their ip adress?


----------



## Maccabi (Mar 28, 2006)

eddyk said:


> SUPPORT A SPORTS SECTION HERE
> 
> 
> To close this section is to let the trolls win.


Hey guys this is an architectual forum.The whole forum.It is high level.There are some users who do not know anything about architecture or they don't care about it.We don't need them.If you want sports you can visit any of the thousans of forums about sports.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Closing the forum means the Trolls win. 
Maybe if members where educated in that you dont respond to a troll we wouldnt need to go to these lengths.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

No shite guys, if you feel like this is the place to boost your enthusiasm for the local football team, do so here.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

@ Maccabi

You have made loads of thread on sports in this section...one of the reasons as to why you were brigged.

Pour example http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332376&page=1

That sports section idea of mine is supposed to take the sports out of this section, not bring sports onto SSC.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

I totally agree that we should be clamping down on trolls here, but closing down the forum is going a bit far...where exactly is that gonna get us eh? That's like saying if a small minority of people screw up, everyone gts punished...

I must admitt though, on a couple of threads now I have wandered into the realm of sports players/teams becasue there isn't really a decent sports section to discuss it logically without having all the usual club riavlry bickerers.

Oh, and one more thing, can I ask the mods to please be more alert to the constant re-incarnations of BuBomb that keep appearing, cus he is derailing many a good thread, protending to be someone else!

Thnx

:cheers:


----------



## Socrates. (May 10, 2006)

Far too many idiots here :sleepy:


----------



## Detective Jack Cates (May 9, 2006)

eddyk said:


> To close this section is to let the trolls win.


What do the 'trolls' win? Nothing. I think you're all taking this all a bit too seriously. Discussion about sports stadia is ALWAYS going to go slightly off topic eg in Wembley thread with nothing happening for weeks and no new pictures being published, England then publish their World Cup squad and of course its going to be mentioned. 

To throw the toys out of the pram because of this is letting everyone down.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

It's because of you two ^^ that this thread is even here.

If you two went away and never returned this place would be fine and dandy.


Youre goal has always been to ruin this section and annoy us, the closing of this section would mean you have succeded in that goal.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants (Oct 4, 2005)

Detective Jack Cates said:


> What do the 'trolls' win? Nothing. I think you're all taking this all a bit too seriously. Discussion about sports stadia is ALWAYS going to go slightly off topic eg in Wembley thread with nothing happening for weeks and no new pictures being published, England then publish their World Cup squad and of course its going to be mentioned.
> 
> To throw the toys out of the pram because of this is letting everyone down.



i think going a bit off topic,and talking football, is not whats caused all this.More to do with the delibeate attempt to wind people up,posting pictures of the twin towers etc etc etc


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Don't forget bubombs racist comments either.

Shameful.


----------



## Detective Jack Cates (May 9, 2006)

eddyk said:


> It's because of you two ^^ that this thread is even here.
> 
> If you two went away and never returned this place would be fine and dandy.
> 
> ...


Hold on there Custer. For the most part I've done nothing wrong and neither has my colleague. Its not our fault you're all a bunch of cry babies, who can't handle the odd irreverent comment or picture. We contribute as much as anyone else to actual discussion, and sometimes if someone (eg 40acres) is looking for an aguement we'll give him one. 

It doesn't make us bad people. It is the rest of you stopped PMing the mods all the time then we wouldn't have a problem - the mods are sick of all your whining and they'll close this section to shut YOU up.


----------



## Socrates. (May 10, 2006)

Too many babies on here


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Ha, it's never your fault is it.



> For the most part I've done nothing wrong and neither has my colleague.


 :weirdo: 

You were banned for a reason, deal with it, you're in the wrong.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

On every other forum I have ever belonged to, the mods or admins have the possibility of banning people via their IP adress...This is the only place I know that does not do that, but allow people with the same IP to re-register over and over again... Why dont we start there, and see if this will solve some of the problems, before closing a section we all love, because of a few idiot terrorists....?


----------



## Detective Jack Cates (May 9, 2006)

eddyk said:


> You were banned for a reason, deal with it, you're in the wrong.


Because I was upsetting a bunch of cry babies. Shame on me!


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Upsetting people with racist comments, insults and flooding threads with crap.

All against forum rules, even if not one person complained to a mod, you would still of been banned.


----------



## Detective Jack Cates (May 9, 2006)

eddyk said:


> Upsetting people with racist comments, insults and flooding threads with crap.
> 
> All against forum rules, even if not one person complained to a mod, you would still of been banned.


You will find that I at no point flooded threads with crap. I never made any racist comments either (rather repeated some some stereotypical media constructions). And as for insults, if people insult me then they can expect to be insulted. 

40acres made some shocking comments (and broke forum rules) in one of our harmless arguements, but he is still clicking around. :weirdo:


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Its about time really.

those football disussions are pising me off bigtime.
This section should really only deal with stadiums.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

That would stink of Americans had to pay the price. It is usually the Euro's in this forum who resort to the your team sucks (or sport if talking to an American) gibberish.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Then why aren't the posters who mocked a major UK soccer disaster banned then? (check the pics below) It's bad to mock the twin towers, but it's ok to mock UK soccer disasters??? **** that, if that's the attitude of the mods then this forum deserves to be closed and will be closed.

You can't have one rule for some and another rule for others. We have regular posters, 'It's all good', 'moreorless' etc constantly keeping threads off topic by arguing/talking about Ibrox, Arsenal, Spurs, Man United etc. We have Man United fans posting loads of pics of Roy Keane's testimonial and how great it was that no England flags were at the game, which is nothing to do with the stadium. If the mods claim these are banning offenses, then why are they not banned? Why are American posters who laugh at dead UK soccer fans not banned??? (they posted pics of UK soccer disasters before anybody posted pics of the twin towers) Sorry, but the mods have only got themselves to blame for what has happened to this section.

We also have had a huge amount of anti-Scottish racism that has went untouched. We can't have anti-English/anti-American racism, but it's okay for anti-Scottish racism??? (fat jocks, Scottish wankers, shite country, shite people etc) Nope, the real world doesn't work like that. Either racism is wrong or it's ok. This section is going down unless the mods get a grip of themselves. If it's acceptable on the forum to laugh at 66 dead innocent people at Ibrox, then this section WILL be closed. A number of Scottish football fans have agreed that this section will be completely ruined if the mods maintain their policy of allowing people to mock the 66 people killed at Ibrox.






























and banning ip’s doesn’t work!!


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants (Oct 4, 2005)

"Then why aren't the posters who mocked a major UK soccer disaster banned then? (check the pics below) It's bad to mock the twin towers, but it's ok to mock UK soccer disasters??? **** that, if that's the attitude of the mods then this forum deserves to be closed and will be closed."


so,you only joined this forum this month,and you have worked all that out?
funny how all these new posters that appeared on here all of a sudden, seem to be Scottish Rangers supporters

everything was fine on this forum until bubomb arrived.Is been downhill ever since


----------



## reyrey (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry bubomb, but this forum was fine few months ago , and it's decline seems to have coincided with your arrival here. You have shown you can be a good poster, but on the other hand you can be a complete idiot. You and other posters get wound up very quickly and this leads to threads getting out of hand, which is why we are in this situation.
I also can't believe how '40Acres' has not been banned yet as his comments have been shocking. But that he winds you up and causes a reaction, means that people assume it is you who is causing the problem. Just report the post to a mod and let them deal with it.
I would urge the mods not to close this forum, as i have said, it was problem free a little while ago. The mods should just remove the idiots when they turn up and everyone else needs to calm down and not take the bait.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Coventry Nutter said:


> You can't have one rule for some and another rule for others. We have regular posters, 'It's all good', 'moreorless' etc constantly keeping threads off topic by arguing/talking about Ibrox, Arsenal, Spurs, Man United etc.


oh bubomb, i've always tried to stop u and your colleagues from ruining every thread with the same old pictures and crap about rangers. I don't keep threads off topic, you do, just that i won't let you fill the threads with your same old rubbish. Funny your looking for a scapegoat.

and like i told you before considering all this, i have never asked you to be banned or anyone else for that matter


----------



## crisishit (May 8, 2006)

*New Arena*

What do all of you think of the new arena being built in St Austell. It's being called the Moderators are throwing their toys out of the pram arena. Kind of catchy.


----------



## Noostairz (Sep 11, 2002)

to the mods,

i'd close it and keep stadia discussions in their regional sub-forums. here any off-topic or antagonistic comments can be more easily moderated by mods handling less traffic from forumers they're more familiar with. by keeping things local it'd also reduce the likelihood of international rivalries creeping into discussions. for instance, in the uk stadia sub-forum (here) discussion is almost entirely architecturally driven, despite almost all of the main culprits for all the nonsense in here being brits.

also apologies on behalf of us brits who genuinely want to discuss stadia architecture for some of "our lot" constantly ruining threads with off-topic, antagonistic, xenophobic, and in some cases homophobic, shit. it should be noted that the aussies, the americans, and so on continue to contribute here in an almost entirely positive manner.


----------



## crisishit (May 8, 2006)

EDENNEWSTAIRS, pride, passion, pedigree, pompous, prat


----------



## moochie (Oct 8, 2005)

asohn said:


> My fellow moderators and the administrators are saying they will close down this forum without notice if those who are trolling and those discussing football do not stop IMMEDEATELY.
> 
> This forum is meant to discuss stadium/arena architecture and that ALONE. Any discussion about teams will be instantly deleted. Discussion related to the olympics or related general sports will be permitted. Any users who do not abide by these rules will be banned indefinately.
> 
> Thank you


Usually the ultimate mission of a troll is to shut down or render a forum useless. I'm just not sure that shutting this forum down will do any good. Trolls are usually temporary, and will go away when they get bored.

Don't you mods have a "bozo" tool for trolls? If you don't know what that is, basically, instead of banning a troll, which just means that the troll signs up again with a new username, you just mark him as a bozo. ALL the trolls previous posts, and all his future posts are changed to text that you the mods choose, such as: "I'm a bozo. Ignore me." and/or "Tell this sucka he's been bozo'd and you risk banning yourself" The kicker is that the troll can still log in as normal, can still see the text he typed, and has no idea that he's been bozo'd. The troll wastes his energy posting drivel until he gets bored because no one is responding and goes away. Generally the tabs to respond to the troll are missing, so other forumers can't respond to him anymore.

I've seen this in other forums and it works very well. This is very easy to implement in a beehive type forum. I wonder if it's possible here?


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> oh bubomb, i've always tried to stop u and your colleagues from ruining every thread with the same old pictures and crap about rangers. I don't keep threads off topic, you do, just that i won't let you fill the threads with your same old rubbish. Funny your looking for a scapegoat.
> 
> and like i told you before considering all this, i have never asked you to be banned or anyone else for that matter



I don't think you should be banned either, i'm just pointing out that it takes two to tango!!



and i'm not Bubomb, i'm form Coventry...and i'm a NUTTER!! C'mon you Sky Blues!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*No need for a sports section because...*



eddyk said:


> SUPPORT A SPORTS SECTION HERE
> 
> 
> To close this section is to let the trolls win.


THIS IS A F*CKING ARCHITECTURE SITE! If you want to discuss sports, sign up someplace else.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Socrates. said:


> Far too many idiots here :sleepy:


I agree...and you, bubomb, and all your other aliases are the worst ones.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

reyrey said:


> I also can't believe how '40Acres' has not been banned yet as his comments have been shocking. But that he winds you up and causes a reaction, means that people assume it is you who is causing the problem. Just report the post to a mod and let them deal with it.


Tried that and the mods done nothing at all. The posts were not removed and the user is still posting racist comments about Scotland (see Ibrox thread) and making jokes about the Ibrox disaster. This means the administrators on this site have an official policy that it is ok to mock those killed in the Ibrox disaster. 

For that reason alone, this section will be ruined. If they change their policy towards the Ibrox disaster, then the forum will be left to run as a normal forum.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't close the forum... 

is it closing the stadium forum or the whole forum?


----------



## James Bond (May 10, 2006)

I can't seem to comprehend? Its not me that PMs the mods or openly calls to have users banned. Thats when it gets out of hand. 
Bubomb may also go over board, but I can say with a clear conscience that I very very rarely go too far.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

edennewstairs said:


> this is an architectural site. i think you're confusing the odd harmless sporting reference for threads being hijacked by constant, antagonistic sporting rivalries, which is not acceptable on an architectural site.


There is no argument its fact. When people talk about grounds they also talk about the people who use them. So your saying when Wembley is used for the first time you dont want to here the views of the fans of the atmosphere or any of those factors, which are basicly the main factors of any sporting venue.


----------



## Noostairz (Sep 11, 2002)

andysimo123 said:


> There is no argument its fact. When people talk about grounds they also talk about the people who use them. So your saying when Wembley is used for the first time you dont want to here the views of the fans of the atmosphere or any of those factors, which are basicly the main factors of any sporting venue.


oh i'd love to hear about the structure and atmosphere of wembley from anyone who goes there for the first time. what i do not want to hear is this: YES!!!!!!!!!!! WE BEAT THOSE FUCKING *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA! FUCKING EASY!!!!


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

May I ask why 2005 is not banned? I have never seen him make a post in the actual forums, only posts on Spurs/Gunners flamewar threads.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Holy cow! I just looked through this thread and BuBomb has created-and been banned from-about ten different acounts through the course of two days...that's gotta be some kinda record...what a saddo!


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree that closing the forum will mean a victory for the trolls, but really it is up to us non-trolls to just not pay them any attention. Everytime we respond to one of their posts we're letting them win. Closing the forum may mean the trolls win, but it is still up to the rest of us whether or not to let that happen.


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Holy cow! I just looked through this thread and BuBomb has created-and been banned from-about ten different acounts through the course of two days...that's gotta be some kinda record...what a saddo!


Yeah, talk about not being able to take a hint.


----------



## Vito Andolini (May 11, 2006)

Right, enough's enough. I have had to set up an alternate account because I was banned without warning and without explanation. I committed no crime, but am willing to accept my punishment if I am told what I am guilty of. I'm guessing double standards will be applied, and I'll be out of here, and if so I bid you farewell. 

Its been emotional.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

@ socrates

after you re-register (which i'm sure you will be doing soon if you haven't already), PM the mod or admin who banned you in the beginning. it wasn't me, btw.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

farewell socrates, I know I said I wouldnt comment yesterday, but good god, looks whats happen over night! I think '**** me sideways' would be the appropriate saying here. Ok eddynewstairs, I fully understand what you say when the guys get carried away when they go to the games & quote their feelings, its true this is not a sports forum, its an architectural *&* structural forum. But in the respective teams stadium thread, I'm sure we can discuss the teams progress in an orderly manner, but it must not over shadow the main reason the thread was created, i.e the discussion of the stadium. For instance in the latest wembley thread, it was going to a stand still with no info on the stadium being brought in, & they announced the England squad to go to the world cup, now correct me if I am wrong but Wembley is the home stadium for England? so hence some members felt the need to post the teams selection on the thread, where by it was discussed orderly until some members stopped it by saying it could end up into a mess (which could have been true). But we do get idiots starting something out of nothing, I am sure we can all deal with it, I mean we not 5 years old, most of us are grown ups, (I hope) just ignore that moron & continue.
Once again I will stipulate, I am not saying we should go over board discussing sports, keep to the topic which is stadiums but if the need arises, there is no harm discussing that teams progress in the teams respective stadium thread, dont start discussing IBROX in the highbury thread!

& Bubomb, if you were Quron, I dont see how hurt you are by 40 acres making that comment about the scottish football disater when you kept on mocking the scousers 
about the hillsborough disater & the Heysel tradgedy in the anfield thread, so tough we dealt with it now you deal with it.

bubomb as we all commonly know you as, most of the time your posts are educated & true but then like a flick of a switch you go on ranting & raving causing fights with other users, if you are seriously here to contribute, then I suggest you do it in an orderly fashion & if someone does tick you off, just pvt message a mod informing him/her what the poster has said to offend you, I know thats like being a taddle tale but its beats you getting banned all the time.

Once again I urge all of your'll, we are all over 5, C'mon guys this is just a Forum, nothing we say here is going to effect what is to be built or bashed down, we're just discussing developments & present structures. If someone does get stuck up ur arse just ignore them.


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

YES! NO MORE SOCRATES!!!


----------



## mauritius gunner (Nov 3, 2005)

Your right, if we are to keep the forum going, we should all ignore provocation and stick to the topic. It is very easy to get carried away with hysteria sometimes, many of us are guilty for it, myself included. We should also stop pointing fingers at individuals as well for this will only encourage them.

I miss the fact that nobody talks about the Emirates thread anymore which is why I joined in the first place, especially at this crucial time at the closing stages of construction


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

It's very sad that it's come to this. I'm not sure what I can add to the intelligent part of the topic other than to add my voice to the 'Please Don't Close The Forum' lobby. 

For my part, I came across this site while looking for updates on the Old Trafford expansion and I have to say that I haven't found anywhere else like this anywhere on the internet. All I can say is that I wish I'd found it sooner.

I've always been a bit of a stadium bore and this is the first place I felt able to both learn more from and contribute to discussions on stadia and arenas. It's good to see that there are a few others like me out there and I'm pleased to exchange ideas and information with those who treat this forum properly. I'd like to think I have added to the debates constructively and I value the views of those others whom I feel have done the same.

I am just as irritated by some of the 'contributions' that some people have made as the mods are. I am also annoyed at the waste of my time reading thread after thread of irrelevant and insulting posts. We've all taken the bait at some time but as others have said, they're better just ignored.

I feel I must speak up in favour of the forum here. I always prefer the threads with lots of large images of a list of stadia/arenas. Rantanamo always posts a huge array of pictures to support his threads, presumably sourced from the internet but that I can never match with my google image searches. The debates can be engaging and I do enjoy the odd good-natured argument or chance to show-off my ability to recall certain facts (and I'm not alone in that) but that's not why I visit. I like to see the places themselves (or even plans for them). A picture is worth a thousand words and I wish there were more posts that were so richly illustrated. I often wish I had more time to spend doing the same thing myself.

Finally, a comment on bubomb. When I came here the first time, I was most impressed with the breadth and depth of his stadium knowledge and he even helped me with my faltering first attempts to upload images. From the outset, I could see how he could divide opinion but I felt he was redeemed in other ways. Unfortunately, he chose to play up to his notoriety and crossed the line too many times. I crossed swords with his incarnations once or twice but then like any irritation, I just got tired of him which I thought was a shame because he could be funny, interesting and even educational. For him to continue to 'troll' the forum incessantly, I have to say has lost him the last vestiges of respect that I had, even before the unsavoury incidents and obscenities that followed. He became a sad parody of himself, more interested in his ability to provoke than in the ability to contribute that he had and a slur on Rangers fans, the people of Glasgow and, indeed, of Scotland.

Please keep the forum going but do whatever it takes to enforce the brigging/banning that the mods feel necessary.

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Although this forum does need some moderation I think we all know that if you mods could effectively ban bubomb we'd all be able to be civil towards each other.


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

don't close obviously , there's no other valuable forum for building or stadiums real time discussion


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

If anyone wants this fourm to stay around, then just limit your talk to just sports facilities and use the Skybar to talk about the teams.


----------



## Uncle Chop Chop (May 11, 2006)

Rexfan2 said:


> YES! NO MORE SOCRATES!!!


That wasn't very nice.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

I just think that the mods need to chill or at least cheer up. Heres some advice.

When you are making love with your girlfiend you should bend her over put your little man inside whilst whaking away you say.."Your Dad is a lot better" making her think "WTF!" making her stand thus making the angle tighter and overall having a better time.


----------



## Ivan Drago (May 18, 2006)

2005 said:


> I just think that the mods need to chill or at least cheer up. Heres some advice.
> 
> When you are making love with your girlfiend you should bend her over put your little man inside whilst whaking away you say.."Your Dad is a lot better" making her think "WTF!" making her stand thus making the angle tighter and overall having a better time.


What he's saying mods is that:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

When I see racist comments by people like Durbsboi, I think....this forum should be closed.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> When I see racist comments by people like Durbsboi, I think....this forum should be closed.


you of all people..everyone has trule gone crazy


----------



## decapitated (Feb 12, 2005)

To be honest, there's more offtopic in this forum than serious news.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

It's probably better that there are no more threads that will say which is the best stadium or arena, b/c those will lead to numerous flame wars.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

TalB said:


> It's probably better that there are no more threads that will say which is the best stadium or arena, b/c those will lead to numerous flame wars.


The whole point in having a forum is to debate. I know if one person's opinion is different to another's then it can lead to a "flame war". From what I've read from the mods they don't care just long as there isn' Racism, cussing and football banter.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Well said Mr Jol


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

All ip addresses from Scotland should be banned.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

and Germany


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Are we causing any trouble? No.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Yes, you are, you are doing it right now.

Let's ban 5 million people because of 3/4 posters. Hey, thats almost something the n***'s would think of!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Bubomb and Socrates are more or less the only Scottish posters on SSC. Anyway, something should be done against them.

Nice to see that you mention the Nazis so early on in a discussion. This might be a new record.


----------



## asdfg (Mar 25, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Bubomb and Socrates are more or less the only Scottish posters on SSC.


Wrong, and unbelievably ignorant.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Bubomb and Socrates are more or less the only Scottish posters on SSC. Anyway, something should be done against them.
> 
> Nice to see that you mention the Nazis so early on in a discussion. This might be a new record.


I didn't mention the nazis, but you did!! You lose sucker!!! :wave: 

It's so easy, so ******* easy!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

OK, and what was the purpose of your reply? :dunno:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Coventry Nutter said:


> I didn't mention the nazis, but you did!! You lose sucker!!! :wave:
> 
> It's so easy, so ******* easy!!


don't you feel that you need to come out of your shell a little bit more, i mean all these accounts that you've used have not given me a big enough idea of what kind of person you really are.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Bubomb and Socrates are more or less the only Scottish posters on SSC. Anyway, something should be done against them.
> 
> Nice to see that you mention the Nazis so early on in a discussion. This might be a new record.


Here's a link leatherboy -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=492

there is at least 8 Scots in the stadium section alone!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> there is at least 8 Scots in the stadium section alone!!


Multiple personalities do not count!


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> OK, and what was the purpose of your reply? :dunno:



to make you look stupid......again

Give it a rest sausage king, let sleeping dogs lie!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Coventry Nutter said:


> to make you look stupid......again
> 
> Give it a rest sausage king, let sleeping dogs lie!!


Wow, you really showed me.

You're a classic example of why British humor (or wit) is extremely overrated. It all revolves around the same topic, WW2. HAHAHAHA, you wrote n***'s (note: the apostrophe right there is wrong, I expected better from a native speaker) and I wrote Nazis. Hilarious, a real knee-slapper.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Wow, you really showed me.
> 
> You're a classic example of why British humor (or wit) is extremely overrated. It all revolves around the same topic, WW2. HAHAHAHA, you wrote n***'s (note: the apostrophe right there is wrong, I expected better from a native speaker) and I wrote Nazis. Hilarious, a real knee-slapper.


pleez don't class all British as the same, especially with characters such as b


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Wow, you really showed me.
> 
> You're a classic example of why British humor (or wit) is extremely overrated. It all revolves around the same topic, WW2. HAHAHAHA, you wrote n***'s (note: the apostrophe right there is wrong, I expected better from a native speaker) and I wrote Nazis. Hilarious, a real knee-slapper.



and you are a classic example of why German humour is not rated at all!! 

Move along young zauzage muncher, nothing to see here!!


----------



## tv123 (Nov 14, 2005)

i like the german humor,oliver pocher for example
cant wait to see pochers wm countdown in scotland

opss..


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Maybe Jan could install some sort of system where only people who had 100+ posts can post in this section. That way bumbomb, socrates and all the other trolls would have to post in other sections first, ie they'd probably find something else to do.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

tv123 said:


> i like the german humor,oliver pocher for example
> cant wait to see pochers wm countdown in scotland
> 
> opss..


I haven't heard of him, but i'm always willing to give new things a try. I'm not going to let one sour kraut put me off the fine nation that is the Fatherland.


----------



## Ivan Drago (May 18, 2006)

Another bad idea kampflamm.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Maybe Jan could install some sort of system where only people who had 100+ posts can post in this section. That way bumbomb, socrates and all the other trolls would have to post in other sections first, ie they'd probably find something else to do.



OOoooHHHhhhh, on first name terms are we! You brown nosed sperma slurper!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

This forum really looks a lot better once you've put the two nutcases on ignore.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

'2005' and 'itsallguud' are hardly what I would call 'nutcases'!!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Maybe Jan could install some sort of system where only people who had 100+ posts can post in this section. That way bumbomb, socrates and all the other trolls would have to post in other sections first, ie they'd probably find something else to do.


thats a good idea actually


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Coventry Nutter said:


> '2005' and 'itsallguud' are hardly what I would call 'nutcases'!!


exactly, thanks for admitting that you are


----------



## Ivan Drago (May 18, 2006)

You'd miss us if we were gone


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> exactly, thanks for admitting that you are



doesn't make sense???? Poor reply, miss a turn.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Ivan Drago said:


> You'd miss us if we were gone


really? how have i survived all that time without you lot :weird:

lot more of sports stadia talk takes place when you two aren't interfeering


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ Yer, I gotta say kampfy, don't lump all British into the same category as those two Scottish idots B+S. An't don't even think of dissing the legendary British humour! 

Please mods, I know it's tough work, but can you keep a closer leash on B's and S's accounts and just ban them whenever they create a new one. Much appreciated!


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Something really has to be done. Removing ALL non-stadia discussions is my suggestion.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^No shit sherlock


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> When I see racist comments by people like Durbsboi, I think....this forum should be closed.


Me racist :uh: you are talking about the Barca thread right? (as u indicated to me in the pvt message) I am sorry to all the greek forumers, if I may have offended you (cant see how though) but anyway what I meant (& u guys know who I am talking about) is those few greek posters that go _abit_ overboard in highlighting the events that take place in greece & hence many debates & fights have generated in those threads. 

So Greeks we cool? :nocrook:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> really? how have i survived all that time without you lot :weird:
> 
> lot more of sports stadia talk takes place when you two aren't interfeering


I suggest you put them on ignore as well. As a matter of fact whenever you spot one of bumbomb's or socrates' aliases, just put them on ignore. This forum becomes much more enjoyable w/o their mindless drivel.


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Durbsboi said:


> ^^No shit sherlock


Seeing is believing


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Seriously, I think isn't enough to close threads with there irrelevant posts. ALL irrelevant posts has to be removed individually.


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> I suggest you put them on ignore as well. As a matter of fact whenever you spot one of bumbomb's or socrates' aliases, just put them on ignore. This forum becomes much more enjoyable w/o their mindless drivel.



or you could simply not read/reply to their posts!! Do you have no will power?


----------



## Ivan Drago (May 18, 2006)

He talks about us all the time. Its flattering really


----------



## Coventry Nutter (May 10, 2006)

I think he fancies bubomb, the dirty uberspermbumführer!!


----------



## Ivan Drago (May 18, 2006)

Happy Anniversary


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

ahh...that felt good. :yes:


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ Good lad!!!! There'll be another couple in a few hours though, you can guarantee it...what utter saddos.


----------



## JOBINHO (Mar 14, 2006)

My Rabbit has just turned 12 years old.


----------



## Betty Swollocks (May 23, 2006)

Well done to the rabbit, what a jolly good age for a rabbit. Here is a less fortunate rabbit -


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> ^^ Good lad!!!! There'll be another couple in a few hours though, you can guarantee it...what utter saddos.


And looking at the post above, I was exactly right.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Durbsboi said:


> Me racist :uh: you are talking about the Barca thread right? (as u indicated to me in the pvt message) I am sorry to all the greek forumers, if I may have offended you (cant see how though) but anyway what I meant (& u guys know who I am talking about) is those few greek posters that go _abit_ overboard in highlighting the events that take place in greece & hence many debates & fights have generated in those threads.
> 
> So Greeks we cool? :nocrook:


And then you go on to say I bashed your opinion. 
Lets be frank, your a knob head at best. 
But hey, ill try and deal with it since Im sick of the endless remarks you and your accomplice Mo Rush make about Athens even when unprovoked. 

@Mo Rush:

Yes, me of all people. 
I have never racially insulted or generalised about SA, you however have done both things constantly with Greece. 

Im sick and tired of posting in this forum be it a totally innocent post or not and then being greeted by Mo Rush's childish and poorly structured remarks about how crap Athens is. 

I have several people that agree with me so I could easily see a mod about the situation (though they should be aware of it)


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> But hey, ill try and deal with it since Im sick of the endless remarks you and your accomplice Mo Rush make about Athens even when unprovoked.


Just to make it clear, I did not make remarks about Athens when I was unprovoked. I only did after I was provoked.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Durbsboi said:


> Just to make it clear, I did not make remarks about Athens when I was unprovoked. I only did after I was provoked.


1) Who where you provoked by? Please tell us. 

2) Justify this UNPROVOKED statement:


Durbsboi said:


> U kidding me? Athens? Its a nice venue, but we wont here the end of it from the greeks!


----------



## Poor Man's Bubomb (May 23, 2006)

jmancuso said:


> ahh...that felt good. :yes:


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants (Oct 4, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> And then you go on to say I bashed your opinion.
> Lets be frank, your a knob head at best.
> But hey, ill try and deal with it since Im sick of the endless remarks you and your accomplice Mo Rush make about Athens even when unprovoked.
> 
> ...




what is it with Aussies amd using the word "bashed"


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Just to make it clear with everyone me & [Gioяgos] have sorted out our differences & hopefully wont be ending up ripping out each others heads again.

Thank you

& I'm pretty sure that it said that "poor mans bubomb" posted here last, but I dont see his post, mods did you delete it?


----------



## tocino (Mar 26, 2006)

Why would anyone want to post here when we have posters like Sitback abusing fellow posters?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8585559&postcount=122

Disgraceful.


----------



## Seth Gecko (May 23, 2006)

Down in albion, they're black and blue, 
but we don't talk about that.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

tocino said:


> Why would anyone want to post here when we have posters like Sitback abusing fellow posters?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8585559&postcount=122
> 
> Disgraceful.


Thats actualy quite funny! turd hahaha :rofl:


----------



## tocino (Mar 26, 2006)

Durbsboi said:


> Thats actualy quite funny! turd hahaha :rofl:


keep the discussion civilized please, we are not children here


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^From the looks of the Emirates thread that got closed you seem to be one.


----------



## tocino (Mar 26, 2006)

Durbsboi said:


> ^^From the looks of the Emirates thread that got closed you seem to be one.


this is the internet, your petty insults are meaningless to me, however the mods may take offence


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Nah, i'm sure they ok with it.

I've seen them Insult Bubomb and the rest.

You're no different from them.


----------



## Rock Hudson (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, the mods are total bellends!!


----------



## Seth Gecko (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Boards (Jul 9, 2005)

Why hasn't 40 Acres been banned for his comments about the Ibrox disaster? Truly despicable. Sort it out.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It was the right way to respond to trolls.


----------



## ManBags (Jun 4, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> It was the right way to respond to trolls.



You must be as thick as pig-shit, it was clearly only going to make things worse!

Next time you annoy me, should I post photos that I have of dead Germans that my grandad blasted?


----------



## ManBags (Jun 4, 2006)

Seth Gecko said:


>


hohohoho, that's the end of a bell!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

ManBags said:


> You must be as thick as pig-shit, it was clearly only going to make things worse!
> 
> Next time you annoy me, should I post photos that I have of dead Germans that my grandad blasted?


Go ahead, it's not like it'll bother me.


----------



## ManBags (Jun 4, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Go ahead, it's not like it'll bother me.



It should!! Man they are horrible!! Balls chopped off, metal poles rammed up their bums etc, really horrible stuff!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Your grandfather was into that kind of stuff? Sticking poles up other guys' bums...I guess it's not that weird since he and his mates were always wearing skirts.


----------



## ManBags (Jun 4, 2006)

no, my grandad only shot them, mad Stan frae ra Monklands done most the bum stabbin!


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

ManBags said:


> Next time you annoy me, should I post photos that I have of dead Germans that my grandad blasted?





ManBags said:


> It should!! Man they are horrible!! Balls chopped off, metal poles rammed up their bums etc, really horrible stuff!


Come on mods, if this isn't deserving of a banning, I really don't know what is! There is something seriously wrong with you manbags!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a feeling that this thread will eventually be closed after all of the comments here.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ Check out the irony there man: a thread created by mods- to warn people that nasty and irrelevant comments would result in a forum closure- might be closed becasue people (basically the same people) are making nasty and irrelevant comments....


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Ya guyscommon stop bein such a troll and keep it good for the rest of us.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

oh dear


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

As a moderator (I am not putting myself above by saying this, but I _do_ have experience to speak from...) let me just remind you all that it is a HUGE uphill battle to try and fend off trolls.

It just isn't worth our time and energy... atleast not when people react to the trolls and get into arguments as a result.

My advice- just ignore trolls, and ignore people who are out of hand. Don't give them the reaction they want.

-thryve


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

thryve said:


> As a moderator (I am not putting myself above by saying this, but I _do_ have experience to speak from...) let me just remind you all that it is a HUGE uphill battle to try and fend off trolls.
> 
> It just isn't worth our time and energy... atleast not when people react to the trolls and get into arguments as a result.
> 
> ...


true


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

The ÜBERTHREAD shall set you free...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=370633

:grouphug:


----------

